# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Tour lễ 30/4: Du lịch cao cấp Singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm

## c.giangdvt

*Du lich Singapore – Khuyến mãi hấp dẫn tháng 3 – 2013* 
Singapore là quốc gia nhỏ nhất của Đông Nam Á, nằm phía Nam của bán đảo Malaysia , được ví như con rồng châu Á. Tên Singapore xuất phát từ  Singapura  trong tiếng Malaysia (hay tiếng Malay), vốn được lấy từ nguồn gốc của chữ Phạn là  singa  (sư tử) và  pura (thành phố). Từ đó Singapore được biết với cái tên  Thành phố Sư Tử . Tên gọi này bắt nguồn từ một vị hoàng tử tên là Sang Nila Utama. Theo truyền thuyết, vị hoàng tử này nhìn thấy một con sư tử là sinh vật sống đầu tiên trên hòn đảo và do đó đặt tên cho hòn đảo là Thành phố Sư Tử (Singapura).
Singapore được ví như một đất nước xinh đẹp và trong sạch nhất thế giới. Người dân Singapore luôn có ý thức bảo vệ môi trường và rất hiếu khách . Nếu bạn chẳng may bị lạc đường, và hỏi đường bất kì người dân nào, họ chỉ chỉ bạn cách tận tình để có thể chỉ đường cho bạn.
Singapore có mạng lưới giao thông công cộng thuận tiện và hiện đại. Ý thức tham gia giao thông của người dân rất tốt, mặc dù không có bóng dáng của cảnh sát nhưng giao thông luôn ổn định. Là trung tâm kinh tế thương mại sầm uất của thế giới nên ngoài những trung tâm mua sắm cảu các nhãn hiệu lớn, Singapore còn có các hàng quán nhỏ bình dân phục vụ du khách cũng như người dân có thu nhập trung bình.
Để chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi du lịch Singapore của mình , bạn cần những gì ? Dưới đây là một số điểm lưu ý :
•             Visa : với quy định hiện hành thì khi đi du lịch visa của bạn phải còn hạn tối thiểu 6 tháng. Nếu chưa có Visa bạn có thể liên hệ dich vu visa của chúng tôi . Chúng tôi chuyên làm dich vu visa Singapore nhanh chóng, đảm bảo và tiện lợi.
•             Vé máy bay: Singapore miễn thị thực nhập cảnh với công dân Việt Nam khi có vé máy bay khứ hồi từ Việt Nam đi du lịch Singapore hoặc ngược lại.
•             Khách sạn : bạn nên đặt khách sạn trước và luôn giữ booking đặt phòng khách sạn có tên và địa chỉ liên hệ của khách sạn
•             Tiền mặt và thẻ tín dụng : Bạn nên mang theo một số lượng tiền mặt và có them thẻ tín dụng. Xuất nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore cần làm thủ tụ khai báo nếu không khi rời Singapore chỉ được đem số ngoại tệ trị giá 2000 đô la Singapore.
•             Trang phục : tạo cho mình một dáng vẻ bề ngoài lịch sự, tự tin khi vào quầy thụ tục xuất nhập cảnh .
•             Không mang đồ cấm.

Nhân dịp lễ 30/4 Đất Việt Tour tổ chức : Tour  Du lịch Singapore 4 ngày 3 đêm cao cấp :
Tour Lễ 30/4: Du lịch SINGAPORE
(MERLION PARK – SENTOSA – JURONG BIRD PARK)
Hàng không 5 sao + Khách sạn 4 sao
*NGÀY 1: TP.HCM - SINGAPORE HDV* công ty Đất Việt đón quý khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay SQ 173 lúc 12:30 – 15:25 đi *du lich Singapore*. Đến Singapore, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đi tham quan Công Viên Sư Tử Biển, tại đây Quý khách có cơ hội chụp hình với biểu tượng của đảo quốc Singapore, chú Sư Tử Biển khai sinh năm 1972; khu phức hợp Casino – khách sạn 5 sao – Marina Bay Sands do tập đoàn Sands Las Vegas đầu tư với số tiền lên đến 8 tỷ Đô-la Singapore; Nhà hát “Sầu riêng” Esplanade; Tòa Thị Chính; Tòa án tối cao của Singapore cùng khu tài chính ngân hàng của Singapore với những tòa nhà cao chọc trời… Quý khách về nhận phòng khách sạn đến giờ đi ăn tối.
Buổi tối tự do dạo phố, Quý khách sẽ có cơ hội *du lich Singapore* về đêm: dạo thuyền ngắm cảnh đêm dọc 2 bên bờ sông Singapore, trải nghiệm hệ thống xe điện ngầm hiện đại nhất trong khu vực, cầu may mắn và sức khỏe ở thành phố phong thủy… (Chi phí không bao gồm trong chương trình)

*NGÀY 2: ĐẢO SENTOSA – NHẠC NƯỚC* Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe chở Quý khách tham quan Công ty chế tác và trưng bày các sản phẩm đá quý, cửa hàng sản xuất dầu gió Singapore. Đoàn tham quan Vườn thực vật, bộ sưu tập các loài thực vật đặc trưng của khu vực. Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn vào đảo Sentosa, Quý khách có thể chọn 1 trong 2 chương trình như sau:
Chương trình 1: HDV đưa Quý khách đến tham quan CASINO của Tập Đoàn Resort World nổi tiếng trong khu vực và thế giới, sau đó tham quan Bảo Tàng Sáp: tìm hiểu về lịch sử của Singapore từ lúc mới hình thành đến nay, phong tục tập quán của các dân tộc sinh sống trên đảo quốc này…
Chương trình 2: Đoàn vào tham gia các trò chơi, show diễn, chụp hình trong Khu giải trí Phim trường UNIVERSAL STUDIO đầu tiên ở khu vực Đông Nam Á, vừa chính thức mở cửa vào giữa năm 2011 với các điểm tham quan chính: Đại lộ Danh vọng (Walk of Fame), nơi gắn liền tên tuổi với tên tuổi của nhiều ngôi sao màn ảnh nổi tiếng; trải nghiệm hiệu ứng đặc biệt trong những bộ phim nổi tiếng của đạo diễn tài ba Steven Spielberg tại Light, camera, action; đến với Thế giới Khoa học viễn tưởng (Sci-fi Citi) – thành phố của tương lai; thưởng thức những trò chơi cảm giác mạnh rất hiện đại tại Revenge of the Mummy; khám phá The Lost World, nơi có 2 phim trường nổi tiếng là “Jurassic Park” & “Water World”; thư giãn tại khu Madagascar với thế giới vui nhộn của các nhân vật trong các phim hoạt hình quen thuộc; thưởng thức phim 4D về chàng chằn tinh Shrek tại Lâu đài Far Far Away…
Đến giờ hẹn, Quý khách tập trung đi ăn tối, sau đó thưởng thức chương trình nhạc nước – Song of The Sea – đặc sắc, hoành tráng với sự kết hợp giữa các tia nước nhảy múa, âm nhạc sôi động, hiệu quả ánh sáng và tia Laser…
*NGÀY 3: VƯỜN CHIM JURONG* Ăn sáng, Đoàn tham quan Vườn chim Jurong, đi xe điện ngắm toàn cảnh vườn chim rộng trên 20hecta, là nơi quy tụ rất nhiều loài chim trên thế giới: chim cánh cụt, đà điểu, hồng hạc… Quý khách thưởng thức Birds show độc đáo và nổi tiếng với các tiết mục biểu diễn của nhiều loài chim khác nhau.
Ăn trưa với món nướng BBQ Hàn Quốc, sau đó xe đưa Đoàn đến khu trung tâm mua sắm trên đường Orchard, tự do đến giờ ăn tối, về khách sạn.
*NGÀY 4: SINGAPORE – TPHCM* Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do đến giờ xe đưa đi tham quan Phật Nha Tự (Chùa Răng Phật) để cầu xin bình an may mắn cho gia đình và bản thân. Ăn trưa, sau đó ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay SQ 186 lúc 17:35 – 18:40 về TP.HCM. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, HDV chia tay Quý khách, kết thúc chuyến tham quan Singapore.
  Mọi chi tiết tour *du lich Singapore* liên hệ:
  Công ty Cổ phần ĐT - TM - DV - Du lịch Đất Việt
  GP Lữ hành Quốc tế: GP79-402/2012/TCDL-GPLHQT
  GPĐKKD: 0309139335 do Sở KHĐT cấp 18/08/2002
 198 Phan Văn Trị, P.10, Quận Gò Vấp, TPHCM
  Tel: (08) 3989 7562 - 3894 1794

----------


## hcpro

chà, có lắm tour để lựa chọn quá  :Smile:

----------


## Buôn em Ban me

nhìu sự lựa chọn thú vị mà cái quan trọng là money thôi

----------

